# Florida Time-Share Companies Fined for Violations



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 28, 2009)

Florida Time-Share Companies Fined for Violations


Richard


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 28, 2009)

You couldn't post this????

State regulations: Time-share companies fined for violations
March 28, 2009 
Two Palm Beach County time-share rental and sales companies settled with state officials Friday on charges involving marketing practices. 

Creative Vacation Solutions Inc., of Greenacres, was fined $9,000 for hiring unlicensed sales agents and failing to register with the state, according to the Florida Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services. Nationwide Marketing Solutions Inc., of Lake Worth, was fined $1,000 for using sales scripts and contracts not approved by state regulators. 

A third company, American Marketing Group LLC, of West Palm Beach, was warned it must register as a telemarketing company or face charges. 

— Diane C. Lade


Not a big deal


----------



## Stu (Mar 28, 2009)

Sea Six said:


> You couldn't post this????
> 
> State regulations: Time-share companies fined for violations
> March 28, 2009
> ...


Yes he was correct in NOT posting it.  It was a copyrighted article!  If you scrolled down you would have seen "Copyright © 2009, South Florida Sun-Sentinel".  It is always preferable to add a (working) link, rather than use others work product.  You are technically guilty of copyright infringement and (and possibly TUG for leaving your post as is) could be sued...  Really...

br,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Kola (Mar 29, 2009)

*Disney Layoffs*

More bad news from Orlando - Disney layoffs.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/orl-bk-disney-world-layoffs-032620090,0,3479231.story

PS.: when will Disney cut back their astronomical ticket prices ?  

K.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 29, 2009)

BALONEY!!!!  Or is it BOLOGNA!!!!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 29, 2009)

*Any Way You Slice It.*




Sea Six said:


> BALONEY!!!!  Or is it BOLOGNA!!!!


The stuff from the deli counter is bologna. 

The stuff slung by the timeshare companies is baloney. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## The Conch Man (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm with you Sea Six & Alan!!!!




Sea Six said:


> BALONEY!!!! Or is it BOLOGNA!!!!


 


Quote:
Originally Posted by *Sea Six* 

 
_BALONEY!!!! Or is it BOLOGNA!!!!_

The stuff from the deli counter is bologna. 

The stuff slung by the timeshare companies is baloney.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 30, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> The stuff from the deli counter is bologna.
> 
> The stuff slung by the timeshare companies is baloney.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


 

*That's funny... I was thinking of a different term for the 'stuff slung by the timeshare companies'.*


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 30, 2009)

*Putting It My Way -- But Nicely.*




ace2000 said:


> I was thinking of a different term


_Bushwah ? _

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bnoble (Mar 30, 2009)

Balderdash!


----------



## truthaboutuniversalmarketing (Apr 1, 2009)

*Creative Vacation Solutions Aka Universal Marketing Solutions*

If you want to know the truth, the whole truth about universal marketing solutions,AKA CREATIVE VACATION SOLUTIONS, here it is, and how to get your money back.

First thing you need to know about universal marketing solutions is that thier real company name is hicks inc. out of lakeworth fl 33467 thier info is as follows.

owner/president: matthew hicks
vice president and rgistered agent: jennifer n kirk

{Edited out personal info}

When they formed this company they were required to put up a 50,000 dollar bond to the dept. of agriculture and consumer services to protect the consumer from fraudulant activities their license# is tc 3114 if you make a complaint directly to the dept. of agriculture thier # 850-488-2221 with enough complaints the state will be forced to sever their bond and pay out those claims made against them. please stop letting companies like theirs take advantage of consumers such as myself and u, by making false claims of buyers waiting, additional fees, etc... 


{edited out personal info} 

their toll free number is 877-355-6698


YOU BETTER ACT QUICKLY CAUSE THAT BOND WILL GO FAST, SO IF YOU WANT TO SEE A DIME OF YOUR MONEY,CALL THE DEPT. OF AGRICULTURE NOW!!!!


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 1, 2009)

Stu said:


> Yes he was correct in NOT posting it.  It was a copyrighted article!  If you scrolled down you would have seen "Copyright © 2009, South Florida Sun-Sentinel".  It is always preferable to add a (working) link, rather than use others work product.  You are technically guilty of copyright infringement and (and possibly TUG for leaving your post as is) could be sued...  Really...
> 
> br,
> Stu Schwartz



The understanding here is that you can post a small sample of the article as long as it is clear where the info came from. But your right, you should not post the whole thing.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 1, 2009)

TUG Posting Rule #4:

*Avoid posting copyrighted material*
Under modern copyright laws, anything you find on the internet is copyrighted, even when there is no posted copyright notice. Do not post copyrighted material without the express consent of the copyright owner. Short excerpts are permissible under the Fair Use provisions of copyright law. Rather than post an entire article, just post a short statement of what the article is about and give a link to the address where the complete article may be found.​
Perhaps now would be a good time for everyone to visit the Posting Rules and refresh their knowledge of what is found there.  The Posting Rules link is found in the blue navigation bar near the top of every BBS page.


----------



## Wonka (Apr 6, 2009)

truthaboutuniversalmarketing said:


> If you want to know the truth, the whole truth about universal marketing solutions,AKA CREATIVE VACATION SOLUTIONS, here it is, and how to get your money back.
> 
> First thing you need to know about universal marketing solutions is that thier real company name is hicks inc. out of lakeworth fl 33467 thier info is as follows.
> 
> ...



Isn't it strange the Dept of Agriculture is responsible for timeshares?


----------



## Chanook729 (Apr 7, 2009)

*No Brainer...*

Plants grow best when fed lots of manure.  Timeshare salesmen produce more BS then anything else, THUS the Dept of Agricuture
.


----------



## Kola (Apr 7, 2009)

A more accurate information is:

Florida Dept of Agriculture and Consumer Services
Division of Consumer Services
2005 Apalachee Pkwy
Tallahassee, Fl 32399-6500
1-800-HELP-FLA

Keep in mind that you must provide the company's valid US mail address if you want Consumer Services to mediate your complaint.

K.


----------

